# birthlessness



## Garbonzia

hello,

can anyone tell me the french for this word, please? 
I know that it's a term in Shinshu (Buddah)

It's from a song called Ignore that Door by Richard Hell, an anit-drug song:
"when all joins in conspiracy
to pool its worthlessness
alone diversion rules the brain
immersed in birthlessness"

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Cath.S.

Salut Garbonzia, 
j'ai trouvé ceci :
*Anutpada* ou *anutpattidharma*, (sk) : *non-naissance* des choses, non-production
ici


----------



## Garbonzia

merci egueule. Alors, il semble qu'il n'existe pas de nom en Français pour ce mot, alors?


----------



## hibouette

birthlessness = non- naissance.

Peut être que tu peux parler "des limbes"


----------



## Cath.S.

hibouette said:


> birthlessness = non- naissance.
> 
> Peut être que tu peux parler "des limbes"


Plutôt un  concept chrétien, les limbes, non ?


----------



## Gil

et la _stérilité_?


----------



## Cath.S.

Gil said:


> et la _stérilité_?


Salut Gil,

_stérilité_ n'a pas du tout les mêmes connotations : notre culture voit la naissance comme un bien et donc la stérilité comme une malédiction, tandis que les bouddhistes considèrent que le but de l'être est de sortir du cycle des réincarnations, donc la « non-naissance » est quelque chose de positif.

De plus le point de vue n'est pas le même : non-naissance se réfère à l'être qui ne naît pas, et stérilité à l'être qui ne donne pas naissance à d'autres.


----------



## Gil

egueule said:


> Salut Gil,
> 
> _stérilité_ n'a pas du tout les mêmes connotations : notre culture voit la naissance comme un bien et donc la stérilité comme une malédiction, tandis que les bouddhistes considèrent que le but de l'être est de sortir du cycle des réincarnations, donc la « non-naissance » est quelque chose de positif.
> 
> De plus le point de vue n'est pas le même : non-naissance se réfère à l'être qui ne naît pas, et stérilité à l'être qui ne donne pas naissance à d'autres.


Me semblait bien que c'était trop simple...
Merci.


----------



## Keigan

S'il y a ni naissance, ni mort... peut-on parler de l'immuabilité de l'être?


----------



## mgarizona

What's wrong with using _non-naissance_? I find that quite lovely. And I'm sure Herr Hell would approve.


----------



## Keigan

No one said it was wrong. We're just finding some more options.


----------



## Keigan

<...> La naissance ne peut devenir la mort et vice-versa puisqu’elles ne sont que les deux côtés d’une seule pièce. Elles sont inséparables mais non identiques, non interchangeables. *En réalisant horizontalement leur interdépendance chronologique, nous réalisons d’emblée leur non-substancialité respective et instantanée, car si la naissance cesse d’être la naissance sans pour autant devenir la mort –son contraire-, c’est qu’elle est en même temps non-naissance, et il en est de même à rebours pour la mort qui ne peut devenir la naissance mais qui pourtant cesse d’être la mort à un moment donné pour nous. *

<Note du modérateur: extrait tronqué en respect de la règle n° 16. Source du texte ici>

Aussi:   Non naissance non mort c’est la base même de l’enseignement bouddhiste, c’est notre véritable nature. ​


----------



## Bastoune

"If one practises the samadhis of *birthlessness*, deathlessness, and desirelessness, it is hard to uproot."

www.nirvanasutra.org

Moi, en tant que Catho, je pratique le DIMANCHE, non "les samadhis."


----------



## Keigan

Ah!

I just got enlightened!

*vacuité *(non-substantialité,* ku*, 空, shunyata, anutta): notion propre au bouddhisme que l'on ne retrouve dans aucun autre système religieux. C'est la négation d'un ego permanent mais ce n'est pas un nihilisme dans le sens où le bouddhisme réfute la théorie "d’être et de non-être” (yaku u yaku mu) selon laquelle toute chose naît et meurt, mais sa nature est le néant. 

Vacuité 

http://www.nichiren-etudes.net/dico/accueil-dico.htmhttp://www.nichiren-etudes.net/dico


----------



## Cath.S.

Keigan said:


> Ah!
> 
> I just got enlightened!
> 
> *vacuité *(non-substantialité,* ku*, 空, shunyata, anutta): notion propre au bouddhisme que l'on ne retrouve dans aucun autre système religieux. C'est la négation d'un ego permanent mais ce n'est pas un nihilisme dans le sens où le bouddhisme réfute la théorie "d’être et de non-être” (yaku u yaku mu) selon laquelle toute chose naît et meurt, mais sa nature est le néant.
> 
> Vacuité
> 
> http://www.nichiren-etudes.net/dico/accueil-dico.htm


Je n'ai pas l'impression qu'il s'agisse du même concept...
*shunyata *se traduit par emptiness ou voidness.


----------



## Keigan

La vacuité c'est ce que l'on est vraiment...sous notre ego...


----------



## Keigan

En effet, j'ai mal lu le paragraphe.


----------



## Cath.S.

Au fait, j'y pense tout à coup - mieux vaut tard etc. - , étant donné que Richard Hell ne semble pas être bouddhiste, se pourrait-il qu'il ait simplement employé ce concept dans un sens plus vague, auquel cas _les limbes_ de Hibouette conviendraient parfaitement ?


----------



## Garbonzia

wouaw!
well, first thanks a lot!
Next, the translation could be : "immergé dans les limbes"?
By the way, is it "emmergé" or "emmergée"? I mean what is "immersed"? Division or Brain?
I know that I should post another thread for that question but there's a connection so...
Thanks again


----------



## Cath.S.

Garbonzia said:


> wouaw!
> well, first thanks a lot!
> Next, the translation could be : "immergé dans les/ses limbes"?
> By the way, is it "emmergé" or "emmergée"? I mean what is "immersed"? Division or Brain?
> I know that I should post another thread for that question but there's a connection so...
> Thanks again


Immerg*é*, I would say it's the brain that is immersed.


----------



## mgarizona

I would definitely say 'brain'

I would not replace _non-naissance_ with _les limbes_ ... the souls in limbo are not unborn, they're unsaved ... I think Mr. Hell would be very upset if you christianized his text. (He might not be a buddhist but he's a well-lettered man; he knew what word he was using.)

Besides ... _plongé dans non-naissance_ sounds rockin' to me.

Can I ask you where you got the lyrics to this song? The LP I have didn't come with lyrics--- nor could I find them online--- and when I listen to the song the words I think I'm hearing don't quite match up with the ones you've posted.


----------



## Garbonzia

Merci egueule & mgarizona...
Merci pour tout

The lyrics are from Hot & Cold by Richard Hell (there are his poems, essays, notebooks and lyrics). These lyrics are the same on the cd booklet.


----------



## Keigan

I wouldn't use limbes for the reason stated above.... it's not of the same religious culture at all, and moreso, not the same concept either

LIMBES: lieu où étaient les âmes des justes morts avant la venue de Jésus-Christ et où vont celles des enfants qui meurent sans avoir reçu le baptême. Jésus-Christ après sa mort descendit dans les limbes d'où il tira les patriarches et les prophètes. Ce nom vient de ce que les limbes sont situés sur le bord (limbus) du paradis.

Again, non-naissance was the best solution.


----------



## Cath.S.

Très bien, entièrement d'accord - d'autant plus que j'ai été la première à le souligner (message n°5).

Mais soulignons tout de même qu'au sens _figuré_, limbes signifie état incertain, indécis (souce TLFi), ce qui ne va pas mal du tout avec le sens que je crois déceler dans le texte de Hell.

Notons aussi que _birthlessness_ a peut-être bien été choisi surtout parce qu'il a le mérite de rimer impeccablement avec_ worthlessness._


----------



## balaam

immergé  = IN   like in Immigration
emmergé = EX   like in Emigration

limbes will do for poetic license. but if the author refere to the very concept of karma escaping, the grec prison-hell won't do. 
but i have no alternative. i'm afraid there was not much buddhist around when Card. Richelieu funded l'Académie.


----------



## Cath.S.

"emmergé" => *ém*ergé


----------



## mgarizona

egueule said:


> Très bien, entièrement d'accord - d'autant plus que j'ai été la première à le souligner (message n°5).


 
In fact you suggested it in message #2, at which point I'd assumed (wrongly, it turned out) that the matter was closed.


----------



## Garbonzia

egueule said:


> "emmergé" => *ém*ergé


 

tu as raison, en fait, j'ai fait une faute de frappe....


----------



## Cath.S.

mgarizona said:


> In fact you suggested it in message #2, at which point I'd assumed (wrongly, it turned out) that the matter was closed.


MgAz, I'm sure you know matters are seldom closed in this forum, unless we are discussing simple issues like the French equivalent of rawlplugs!  
I posted about les limbes being too Christian a concept in message #5, while in #2 I merely suggested a translation - which I still think is accurate. But I enjoy questioning my own viewpoint. 

Garbonzia, comment as-tu traduit les vers précédents ? Après tout, notre traduction devrait, idéalement, rimer, non ?


----------



## Garbonzia

euh comme ça....
"Quand tout participe au complot
pour unir son inutilité
seule la diversion maitrise le cerveau
immergé dans une non-naissance"

mais je suis vraiment pas sûr de moi...


----------



## Cath.S.

Ma version : 

_Quand l'univers entier complote_
_en faveur de l'insignifiance_
_l'évasion régit le cerveau_
_immergé dans la non-naissance_


----------



## balaam

/me pleure d'émotion



que dire de plus ?


----------



## mgarizona

egueule said:


> Ma version :
> 
> _Quand l'univers entier complote_
> _en faveur de l'insignifiance_
> _l'évasion régit le cerveau_
> _immergé dans la non-naissance_


 
C'est vraiment génial.

How high you've set the bar for the poor man now!


----------



## Cath.S.

Vous êtes sympas.


----------



## Garbonzia

egueule said:


> Ma version :
> 
> _Quand l'univers entier complote_
> _en faveur de l'insignifiance_
> _l'évasion régit le cerveau_
> _immergé dans la non-naissance_


 

Ignore that Door, traduit de l'Americain par Garbonzia. Euh non, traduit par egeule (hi hi..)
Ta version est excellente! Merci beaucoup. A tous encore une fois!


----------

